# A Month Driving Around Sicily



## merlin (Sep 15, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]I had completely forgotten our trip to Sicily in the summer of 2012, although it was only six years ago my memories were few, but the other day looking through the hundreds of photos we took have brought back a lot of lovely memories. 

I hadn't seen much of the country apart from the Godfather movies and travel shows, but to experience it directly was amazing,................ the heat......... the scents of flowers everywhere and the abundance of nature as well as the stunning valley of the temples which we walked around for hours, till we dropped and had a couple of ice cold beers to cool off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]We stayed in several studios and flats and explored the surrounding areas, most of the places we stayed in had roof terraces for watching the sun go down with a glass of wine or liqueur [/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]Here are a few pics of the "Valley of the Temples" which is an amazing place, with a lot of walking in the blazing sun.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
































​[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]A welcome cool beer to refresh ourselves[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]

Another big attraction is Mount Etna where we spent half a day walking around the foothills and collapsed cones.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]





















​[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]...and of course even here a bride would appear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]















[/FONT]​


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2018)

Blimey Merlin...A Month to drive around Sicily ???.... were you driving backwards... layful: :rofl: even stopping at every tourist spot would take 2 weeks max before you'd seen everything!!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2018)

Vacation Re-runs! What a treat!  Thanks, Merlin....here's a video that I found.  "Houses are closer than they appear!"nthego:


----------



## merlin (Sep 15, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Blimey Merlin...A Month to drive around Sicily ???.... were you driving backwards... layful: :rofl: even stopping at every tourist spot would take 2 weeks max before you'd seen everything!!


We went to the islands as well and there are a lot of abandoned towns and historic remains we didn't get to, we never rush around the tourist spots, plus Lisa likes a week or more just swimming in the sea, I am too old for dashing around these days anyway ld: I like to live in a place for a while and soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## merlin (Sep 15, 2018)

A few more photos of various towns we visited and some of the countryside...........







































































































​


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2018)

So fabulous, Merlin! Thank you.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2018)

Me too  Merlin.  Thanks.  I enjoyed  EVERY  picture.  I never would have visited those places.


----------



## merlin (Sep 16, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Vacation Re-runs! What a treat!  Thanks, Merlin....here's a video that I found.  "Houses are closer than they appear!"nthego:



Thanks for the video Meander, yes I did end up in a very narrow street once, full of restaurant tables, so turned round and tried another way. Though the Sicilians have a reputation for crazy driving, I found them courteous and generally careful drivers, the roads are good and they have Motorways/Freeways which help you get around.

One day all I will be able to manage is vacation re-runs


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## merlin (Sep 17, 2018)

We stayed in some lovely places usually on the top floor overlooking the narrow streets below, driving and parking the car for the night in these ancient streets was a challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the local morning fruit and veg delivery ...

























​​Some places even bought you a breakfast in the morning











Lots of sunsets and dinners by the sea


----------

